# Airens only starts with Electric Start



## dhoyt714 (Jul 11, 2015)

My buddies Airens broke a pull start rope the other day. I replaced the rope and wound the starter and now I cant get the machine to start with the pull start only the electric starter. It started first pull before the rope broke.

Any ideas?


----------



## Dannoman (Jan 16, 2018)

Sometimes pulling it when it's really cold doesn't cut it. I have electric start on mine and only use it when I am having trouble getting it to start with the pull start. However, if it always started with the recoil even when it was real cold there could be another issue.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

-is the pull starter actually making the engine turn? The rope has the normal amount of residence, etc?
-at risk of asking a stupid question, is there any chance that something got flipped around during the process, so that the pull starter is turning the engine backwards? That seems very unlikely, but unless this is just a crazy coincidence, then SOMETHING has changed. 

If you let it run for a few minutes to warm up, will it pull start then?


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

I read somewhere that Ariens recommends a starter rope length of 98", which is about the length I use, so that my arm is fully drawn back and the rope is not at the end of its stroke. It seems the speed of the starter is increased the farther back you can pull the starter rope.

If that is not your problem then the primer may need additional presses, I use 3 normally but you may need more. The electric starter can spin the engine fast enough that the choke alone can deliver a rich enough mixture.


----------



## dhoyt714 (Jul 11, 2015)

Thanks for the replies. The rope broke pretty close to the point where you tie it on to the recoil, so I snipped it there and tied it back on. It might be that the primer is not on the carb completely so I will check that out later. Its not really cold here right now so Im guessing that is not it. Honestly im at he point of just getting a replacement pull start because the spring might be damaged.


----------



## SimplicitySolid22 (Nov 18, 2018)

I was wondering the same....did you make the starter rope length to short????

Tecumseh engine:


Standard rope lengths 54" (16.5 meters) standard stamped steel starter 

61" (18.6 meters) vertical pull - horizontal engagement type
65" (20 meters) vertical pull - vertical engagement type 

85" (26 meters) extended handlebar rope start (compliance) 



Check the old rope for the right length for the application. Some applications require longer lengths. The rope ends should be cauterized by burning with a match and wiping the rope end with a cloth while hot.


----------



## SimplicitySolid22 (Nov 18, 2018)

dhoyt714 said:


> My buddies Airens broke a pull start rope the other day. I replaced the rope and wound the starter and now I cant get the machine to start with the pull start only the electric starter. It started first pull before the rope broke.
> 
> Any ideas?



What brand engine is on that Ariens????


----------



## SimplicitySolid22 (Nov 18, 2018)

For briggs engines:


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

SimplicitySolid22 said:


> Standard rope lengths 54" (16.5 meters) standard stamped steel starter
> 61" (18.6 meters) vertical pull - horizontal engagement type
> 65" (20 meters) vertical pull - vertical engagement type
> 85" (26 meters) extended handlebar rope start (compliance)


 Better check your decimal places... And the calculation is off, too?:wink2:
54" is 1.3716 meters, etc...


----------



## SimplicitySolid22 (Nov 18, 2018)

That is copied from Tecumseh manual page 36 L head manual....Not me.......HAHAHA.....I never noticed that. Wow.






I also use good old inches and not meters!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SimplicitySolid22 (Nov 18, 2018)

Maybe someone can explain Tecumseh's rationale for the meter measurement???????


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Their conversion to meters appears to be based on 61 feet, 65 feet, etc. Not inches.

Maybe someone misinterpreted " and ', and didn't give it a sanity check.


----------



## dhoyt714 (Jul 11, 2015)

Thanks for all the help. The engine is a Tecumseh 8hp-Snow King HMSK80.


----------

